# Bella Stolen



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Look on DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners for photo of man & woman who stole Bella, PLEASE HELP extra image shows thw people who took Bella...please twitter with link back to this page and share the photo...by the way Bella is mostly black..the white is snow....if anyone knows these people please ring us in confidence...tx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Owners: This dog page was viewed over 10,000 times in 2 days, and the puppies are now safely reunited with their owner. Work with us, and your dog's story can have a happy ending, too.

Please see our Notice Board for upcoming shows and news updates.



I got this message


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

ive got bella back today she had been dumped in wolsingham just a mile away from us we are over the moon so is bella she was so pleased to see me thank you for all what you have done and to all who have helped


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

Very sorry to hear what happened and what you went through. Nobody should experience that. On the plus side, I am very happy that you have found your Bella.


----------

